# Fur market collapse??



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

According to reports out of Groneys main office, fur market in tough shape. Major downward adjustments.


----------



## Countrymile (Feb 6, 2011)

Roger , you tell us what the market is doing! You are the one with the international buyers and others that buy fur from you. Are your customers indicating a market collapse? Are all the orders you where calling to be filled by trappers being canceled? What say you?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I bought 700 rats yesterday, about 1/2 skins, the others dry at about a $10.50 ave. on first two weeks of rats. **** were ave. $10-15. I'm not the one that dropped prices. I was in St. Charles just down the road from you. Others say the sky is falling. I'm just reporting that Groney dropped rats to 7 and 3. Is that a collapse or a minor correction.? You guys decide where it goes from here. The fur market is fickle. I'm gonna close for a week. Talked to another buyer in the thumb, and he says he's closing for a week also, to let things settle. Not trying to buy cheaper, just preparing everyone for a possible correction. lots of guys still talking $20 on rats and $50 ****. Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Countrymile said:


> Roger , you tell us what the market is doing! You are the one with the international buyers and others that buy fur from you. Are your customers indicating a market collapse? Are all the orders you where calling to be filled by trappers being canceled? What say you?


 Orders for fur aren't like a contract on corn. Prices can and do change. They might still want them, but if they can buy elsewhere cheaper, they do and will.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

I heard similar reports last night who works for a fur buyer in south MI. 
Was in the process of asking if anyone else has heard anything on the same front. All prices cut in half bassically, is what I was told.


----------



## Countrymile (Feb 6, 2011)

Ten/4 Roger. I like your corn analogy, as you know we have alot of corn. I wasnt busting your chops or anything. I was just pointing out you would sure know more about fur markets than the reset of us. We both know Groeny is well versed and a driving force on country fur markets. With that being said I to find it interesting that Groeny's prices are taking a large drop in the country. It will be a interesting year to say the least. Dave


----------



## legendkiller (Oct 24, 2009)

There will be a smaller harvest this year with the cold temps coming so early in the season. I wouldn't be to worried about the prices a lot of buyers are still buying at good prices 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## greenleafbay (Jan 1, 2007)

Do not sell your Furs .Make them wait we control the market .They want to scare you .If they want let them go Trap them.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

greenleafbay said:


> Do not sell your Furs .Make them wait we control the market .They want to scare you .If they want let them go Trap them.


 

LOL Your better be ready to spend a bunch of money to try and force that kind of trend. Like bill boards across the country you think telling people to wait the market out and force a supply and demand market to cave in and give trappers a fair shake by a single states outdoors website. That if your lucky might get a hundred people look at it in one 24 hour period and 75% of them are the same guys day in and day out. 


The best thing you could do is try to get Miley Cyrus to pose nearly naked in a fur coat and increase the popularity of fur! Because that feller is the only way your going to change anything!

I want better prices to but we think where getting a deal with 20$ ***** 
look at it this way gas 3.50 back when I was a kid and dad was trapping and a booming fur market of the late 70's gas .99 cents a gallon 20 $ *****. Who had it better???


----------



## huntto (May 13, 2012)

greenleafbay said:


> Do not sell your Furs .Make them wait we control the market .They want to scare you .If they want let them go Trap them.


I agree with ya, they always start high get ya to bring them in then say it dropped, pull your furs back and he will offer more, or youo can sell them later.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

With China imposing a 30% tax on fur clothing, dont think it's related to anything more than demand on the part of the consumer.


----------



## hawkeman20 (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe its still doing well just depends on your **** and the buyer as well. I got 30 for jumbos, 25 for xl and 15 for all lesser skinned and green.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

What type of crash are we talking about? A drop in prices for the season or for multiple seasons?


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

You won't condition me to accept low prices by telling me your going to wait a week and then adjust your prices down. I have a choice of who I will sell my fur to. I can also decide not to sell at all. If trappers would not blindly accept the a lowball bids of buyers and just pull their fur back. The buyers would see that we won't be taken advantage of. It would have a direct impact on the price of fur. Trappers need to learn how to call a buyers bluff. Maybe they could teach it in the trappers education classes.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

J&K in Whittimore treated a young man I have taken under my wing very well on his *****, well enough on 6 ***** to buy a pair of Irish setter work boots at the same place, with a little for lunch money left over. These were his very first skinned and put up ****. I asked about the crash, I got a snicker and wink not sure of the meaning.


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

Got $16. On the x-tra large and a $12. Average across the board for all pelts medium to large from gfw


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Just heard japan or china for get which one now turned down 20,000 rats not sure how much the international was asking for them. this does not look good


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Crash is over. Get some traps set.


----------



## krackshot (Feb 23, 2010)

furandhides said:


> Crash is over. Get some traps set.


 

So convincing!!!! Thoes of us who trap are going to do it irregardless of prices its just a matter of what degree am i going to run a full line and and work a full time job for less than great prices, NO will i have traps to check on my way into work sure I enjoy the wondering what will be waiting on me tomorrow


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

I always thought that the **** market depended on Russia and the rat market depended on China. The severity of their winters in combination with how their economy is doing. If they could, most Chinese would wear fur. Just not all can afford it. This is what drives the supply and demand.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Fur sales went poor, guys used to freeze hides till end of season or following year,a gamble.Now still a gamble.
***** got halved I pulled my sets and never sold no more.
Got tired of being skinned in exchange for skinning.
Interesting following the market each year though to see whats hot and where.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Northwood lures said:


> Got $16. On the x-tra large and a $12. Average across the board for all pelts medium to large from gfw


What species?

Good prices for 'rats. Not so much for '****..... 

John


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

sold to groenys yesterday all my **** from 28 to 14


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

micooner said:


> sold to groenys yesterday all my **** from 28 to 14


average ?
Prime or blue or mixed?
Trapped or dog hunted or both?
Grease or put up?
The reason I'm asking I have been hunting with a fellow and his dog and have two freezers full of skinned ****.I have always shipped to nafa(trapped and much less quantities )He sold to Groeny last year and averaged $10.00.We have a good mix of blue to prime and large to small but no dinks and his dog is not to rough on them.

Really don't want to thaw all them **** and get low balled on price.
On the other hand I have never shipped early dog hunted ****.
He's pretty much leaving the decision to to me to sell now or put-up and ship. 
neither of us need the money now and can wait for a better return and I don't mind the extra work.
But the market rumors do have me worried.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

If anybody could call the market any market we all would be rich, lol I took my first group to the chelsea stop and averaged $14.50 skinned only. This time I took some more to the adrian stop and ave $18 all skinned only, no fleshing just skinned out. Now all mine are usually head shot and I never let my dog chew on them.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

micooner said:


> If anybody could call the market any market we all would be rich, lol I took my first group to the chelsea stop and averaged $14.50 skinned only. This time I took some more to the adrian stop and ave $18 all skinned only, no fleshing just skinned out. Now all mine are usually head shot and I never let my dog chew on them.


Do most places accept furs that are only skinned? Is it worth the extra effort to flesh it and treat it?


----------



## blittle913 (Feb 21, 2007)

Jager Pro said:


> Do most places accept furs that are only skinned? Is it worth the extra effort to flesh it and treat it?


Yes and yes

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

